# Shifa Medical College Class Of 2021



## Shehroz (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey So kindly comment below those coming to shifa this year


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

:raised_hands:


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

I am in!!

- - - Updated - - -

I've made the 2021 page for us guys. 

Shifa College of Medicine Class Of 2021 (cover page is the Shifa building)


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

anyone who isn't going to shifa and going somewhere else that made the top 20 list should voice it out, pls n thank you


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

I got in on Shifa local seat as well as foreign. So I am definitely coming as long as I don't get into CMH local seat lahore, with my 85.55 aggregate.


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Shifa and cmh are of the same standard with shifa having a slight edge due to usmle prospective, so if islamabad is you're hometown then definetly prefer shifa.


----------



## zainab98hameed (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm in on the foreign seat. Literally the closing merit lol. But hopefully the fee process and everything works out.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

rayes said:


> I got in on Shifa local seat as well as foreign. So I am definitely coming as long as I don't get into CMH local seat lahore, with my 85.55 aggregate.


Haven't you applied for the foreign seat at CMH? I think you'd get in for a foreign seat easily.


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

I have applied for the CMH foreign seat as well. However, Shifa local seat (for which I have already said the fee and secured my seat) takes preference over cmh foreign seat, mainly because the USD$10k/year I save, can and will be used to fund, 1 - 3 month medical clerkships/internships from US, during my 4th and 5th year of MBBS, which will be extremely invaluable in securing a US residency match, after I graduate.


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Does anyone know when we will find out about the Cmh merit list ?


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

hey i messaged you on fb check it out

- - - Updated - - -

To all of you, those of you accepting Shifa 

Go join the group i have set up,

Shifa College Of Medicine Class Of 2021

Zainab, check your fb messages


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

So I paid my fee of Rs 916,250, to shifa and got the confirmation of payment receipt. Thus my local seat at shifa is secure now.


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

rayes join the class page!


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

*Shifa Class Of 2021*

Hey I got in too on the local seat! I've paid the fee but Im waiting for the cmh local merit list to come up before I can confirm Im going (My aggregate is 88 and I'm not sure I'll get in on the first list :/)
Also Shifa ran out of hostels. Do you guys know of any alternatives, other than staying with relatives because I don't have any in Islamabad....
Also I tried to find the class of 2021 group on facebook but I couldn't find it :/

- - - Updated - - -

Can you please direct me to this page


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Well I don't know of any hostel but you can rent an apartment or so. Plus In islamabad there are numerous hostels opened in houses. You'll need to visit islamabad to find it. The page link I've posted https://www.facebook.com/groups/556461384555443/


----------



## zainab98hameed (Sep 21, 2016)

rayes said:


> I have applied for the CMH foreign seat as well. However, Shifa local seat (for which I have already said the fee and secured my seat) takes preference over cmh foreign seat, mainly because the USD$10k/year I save, can and will be used to fund, 1 - 3 month medical clerkships/internships from US, during my 4th annual 5th year of MBBS, which will be extremely invaluable in securing a US residency match, after I graduate.


what do you mean by 1-3 month medical clerkships/internships from US? Please do elaborate


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

zainab98hameed said:


> what do you mean by 1-3 month medical clerkships/internships from US? Please do elaborate


Well, my main goal in doing MBBS is to get matched/admitted to a US residency/Housejob program after I graduate. International Medical Graduates, in short IMG's have a really hard time getting into US residency programs. According to the most recent stats, only 25% of IMG applicants are successful in that. They all have great USMLE (Unites States Medical Licensing Examination) scores, great med school transcripts, basically great everything. But only 1/4th actually make it into good US residency programs. So in order to put yourself ahead amongst other IMG's it is vital that during your summer breaks after 3rd and 4th year, you take clinical elective courses a.k.a medical clerkships (usually 1 to 3 months in duration) in reputed US colleges. Since clinical electives are kinda like volunteer work, they are easy to get into, as long as you have good USMLE step 1 scores, which you would take in your third year, before summer break. You can even get into Ivy league university clinical elective programs. How does this help you? Well since you do this twice, in both of your 3rd and 4th year summer breaks, you gain a lot of US based real time clinical experience, which is invaluable. You also get recommendation letters from US doctors. This is what the residency programs really want, how well you do in US based environment. And this elective/clerkship experience coupled with outstanding USMLE score, med school transcript and US doctor's recommendation letters are sure enough to get you atleast an interview with reputed hospitals in the US. Usually a trip to US for clinical elective (1-3 months) costs around USD$10,000.


----------



## zainab98hameed (Sep 21, 2016)

rayes said:


> Well, my main goal in doing MBBS is to get matched/admitted to a US residency/Housejob program after I graduate. International Medical Graduates, in short IMG's have a really hard time getting into US residency programs. According to the most recent stats, only 25% of IMG applicants are successful in that. They all have great USMLE (Unites States Medical Licensing Examination) scores, great med school transcripts, basically great everything. But only 1/4th actually make it into good US residency programs. So in order to put yourself ahead amongst other IMG's it is vital that during your summer breaks after 3rd and 4th year, you take clinical elective courses a.k.a medical clerkships (usually 1 to 3 months in duration) in reputed US colleges. Since clinical electives are kinda like volunteer work, they are easy to get into, as long as you have good USMLE step 1 scores, which you would take in your third year, before summer break. You can even get into Ivy league university clinical elective programs. How does this help you? Well since you do this twice, in both of your 3rd and 4th year summer breaks, you gain a lot of US based real time clinical experience, which is invaluable. You also get recommendation letters from US doctors. This is what the residency programs really want, how well you do in US based environment. And this elective/clerkship experience coupled with outstanding USMLE score, med school transcript and US doctor's recommendation letters are sure enough to get you atleast an interview with reputed hospitals in the US. Usually a trip to US for clinical elective (1-3 months) costs around USD$10,000.


Thank you for explaining that! That makes my path a bit easier. This should eliminate the observership rotation recommended/required for international candidates which would save atleast a year. As for medical clerkships, at the most 3 programs would do the deed. Let's hope all of this works out smoothly.


----------

